# Commonwealth Games 2014



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone looking forward to the start of the games ?


I enjoy the games - seems less intense than the Olympics and has the added rugby 7's into the games

Looking forward to the Hockey also and Athletics - should be a great 10 days with wall to wall coverage from the Beeb


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 20, 2014)

I was near the stadium last week, loads of coppers buzzing around but everyone I spoke to seemed to be looking forward to it.
The missus and I are away for the majority of it but hoping to catch up when the chance permits.


----------



## DCB (Jul 20, 2014)

It will be interesting to see how this event goes as it's bound to be bench marked against the 2012 Olympics. As for the good old beeb, they'll be getting their feed from the host broadcaster as good old "auntie" didn't want that job oo:

Amazing how they can pick and choose, bet they fought tooth and nail to get London 2012


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

DCB said:



			It will be interesting to see how this event goes as it's bound to be bench marked against the 2012 Olympics. As for the good old beeb, they'll be getting their feed from the host broadcaster as good old "auntie" didn't want that job oo:

Amazing how they can pick and choose, bet they fought tooth and nail to get London 2012 

Click to expand...

For London 2012 a number of companies were used for the outside broadcaster as well as the main host broadcaster OBS. 

The BBC then get the pictures from those companies - same with Sky for football etc and same for BBC with Olympics and World Cup etc


----------



## Snelly (Jul 20, 2014)

Can't wait because squash is in the Games and it is one of the best games in the world.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm off to see the rugby sevens on Saturday...at Ibrox.

The City and venues look great.
We had tea in Mrs Cranston's Tea Room [Rennie MacIntosh iconic building] the other day and I think I was the only Scottish customer.
The Style Mile looks fab and lots of beer gardens etc set out around the city centre.


----------



## DCB (Jul 20, 2014)

Just a shame that the Commonwealth Games don't get onto the Cat A listing of events for terestial TV in the UK. It's only B listed along with The Open and Ryder Cup.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

DCB said:



			Just a shame that the Commonwealth Games don't get onto the Cat A listing of events for terestial TV in the UK. It's only B listed along with The Open and Ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

It isnt as big as those events on the A List - its a mini Olympics - with the standard just being a little lower


----------



## DCB (Jul 20, 2014)

It isn't as big, granted, but I feel that's because some of the rather molly coddled athletes of today don't want to put themselves out by taking part in it. Gone are the days whe n representing your country at any international level was an honour.

Take the fiasco recently when a sprinter had his coach explain why he wouldn't be taking part in the Games even though he was taking part in a (paid) meet in a venue that would host the games. Citing his schedule for the Olympics as a factor...... the Olympics in almost 24 months time..... 

Bet the athlete in question will happily turn up at other grand Prix events and other well paid opportunities around the world this summer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

DCB said:



			It isn't as big, granted, but I feel that's because some of the rather molly coddled athletes of today don't want to put themselves out by taking part in it. Gone are the days whe n representing your country at any international level was an honour.

Take the fiasco recently when a sprinter had his coach explain why he wouldn't be taking part in the Games even though he was taking part in a (paid) meet in a venue that would host the games. Citing his schedule for the Olympics as a factor...... the Olympics in almost 24 months time..... 

Bet the athlete in question will happily turn up at other grand Prix events and other well paid opportunities around the world this summer 

Click to expand...

Its not as big because some of the biggest powerhouses in sport dont compete in it - USA , Russia, Germany , China to name a few. 

In Athletics for example it will rate below

Olympics, World Champs, European Champs , Golden League - all events with stronger fields.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

Whoever supplies the pictures and irrespective of its category, there will be some cracking competition. Looking forward to the hockey and cycling. Will be interesting to see how the swimmers are progressing against the likes of Australia too


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2014)

We're going up next Sunday for the week.  Don't have tickets but not too fussed as will go into centre of town, get some atmosphere and watch some road cycling - we'll also just see what's available on the day.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 20, 2014)

Sunset+Vine have a long track record of providing excellent coverage of sporting events... Even if the Beeb had been interested S+V would still of been the strong choice for the organisers...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2014)

Hotel in East Kilbride...
Monday night Â£85
Tuesday night Â£85
Wednesday night Â£145

Robbing gits, at least work is paying if I need to stay the extra night


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 21, 2014)

Just heard the new version of Flower of Scotland..........gives you goosebumps


----------



## User62651 (Jul 21, 2014)

Will try and get up for this, never bothered with Commnwealths in the past but seeing as its at home this time I should really try but finding it hard to get up for this after good World Cup, Wimbledon and Open having just been. Olympics every 4 yrs is enough for me to be honest and with London 2012 still fresh in the memory I'm not sure I need this event, the sports like rowing, weightlifting, swimming etc are a bit dull imo. Hope it runs well nonetheless.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiyLuv3GSs4

And now for something completely different.......original and best.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiyLuv3GSs4

And now for something completely different.......original and best.
		
Click to expand...

absolutely the best - rip Roy Williamson - a true flower of Scotland.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Its not as big because some of the biggest powerhouses in sport dont compete in it - USA , Russia, Germany , China to name a few. *

In Athletics for example it will rate below

Olympics, World Champs, European Champs , Golden League - all events with stronger fields.
		
Click to expand...

you mean anyone not in the Commonwealth


----------



## CMAC (Jul 21, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just heard the new version of Flower of Scotland..........gives you goosebumps
		
Click to expand...

link?


after me and everyone I know going into the ballot for tickets and getting nada, zero, zilch the cheeky feckers advertise on the radio today saying there are still plenty of tickets available released each day. They even had tickets for the 100m final which was apparently sold out at the ballot. Shambles!

Suppliers have been offering me tickets to Rugby squash and table tennis, cant give them away allegedly


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			link?


after me and everyone I know going into the ballot for tickets and getting nada, zero, zilch the cheeky feckers advertise on the radio today saying there are still plenty of tickets available released each day. They even had tickets for the 100m final which was apparently sold out at the ballot. Shambles!

Suppliers have been offering me tickets to Rugby squash and table tennis, cant give them away allegedly
		
Click to expand...

I had half an idea that would happen, when they said they were sold out to all but a few venues I thought, that's an awfy lot o seats.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 23, 2014)

Why don't the English BBC presenters and commentators realise that it is the GLASGOW games and NOT the Scottish games.

I never heard anyone mention the English Olympics in 2012.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Why don't the English BBC presenters and commentators realise that it is the GLASGOW games and NOT the Scottish games.

I never heard anyone mention the English Olympics in 2012.
		
Click to expand...

Does it really matter ? Maybe that's what they have been asked to say in press releases etc ?


----------



## Dodger (Jul 23, 2014)

I may watch a bit if I am in the house but I really am not that fussed about the games.

It's a second or maybe even a third rate event.

The fact it bills itself as the "Friendly Games" tells you everything.

It's a bit like when you get a lass on a dating website described as "Cuddly"..........she's fat in reality and a poor reflection of what you think she might look like.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 23, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I may watch a bit if I am in the house but I really am not that fussed about the games.

It's a second or maybe even a third rate event.

The fact it bills itself as the "Friendly Games" tells you everything.

It's a bit like when you get a lass on a dating website described as "Cuddly"..........she's fat in reality and a poor reflection of what you think she might look like.
		
Click to expand...

i agree,even some of the TOP names are reluctant to go because it interferes with the diamond league preparations,Bolt only running in relay and MO evident by lack of interest only agreeing to run at the last min,it has a feel of a school sports day,without the best schools taking part.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 23, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			i agree,even some of the TOP names are reluctant to go because it interferes with the diamond league preparations,Bolt only running in relay and MO evident by lack of interest only agreeing to run at the last min,it has a feel of a school sports day,without the best schools taking part.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget some of the "top names" may not be quite ready, or have been injured. Think I heard that Mo Farah was doubtful because of injury.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Why don't the English BBC presenters and commentators realise that it is the GLASGOW games and NOT the Scottish games.

I never heard anyone mention the English Olympics in 2012.
		
Click to expand...

Best tell the people who choreography for the first part of the opening ceremony then, because they were very keen to tell us about, and welcome everyone to, Scotland, not just Glasgow.

P.S. Is Hazel Irvine not Scottish?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone even actually care about the commonwealth these days. Seems like a notion that's past it's sell by. 
I am probably just down on it as it's made my daily life hell and it's only been day one. The organisers don't seem to know what they are doing one day to the next. 
Best one was 4 coloured lined leading from Queen Street station out to the ticket office in George Square. Except they couldn't have put it a longer way round and right on a main commuter walk way so the paint was worn away before it had even dried. Two days later and "alternate" route had been found which was, basically, across one road instead of two nearly a par 5 apart. 
Half finished "out door bike booths" at GOMA make for great impression on visitors, day the games start and they are still building stuff.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2014)

i enjoy it because it goves a lot of smaller countries the chance to perform on a big stage and its really great to see such good sportsmanship on display


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I may watch a bit if I am in the house but I really am not that fussed about the games.

It's a second or maybe even a third rate event.

The fact it bills itself as the "Friendly Games" tells you everything.

It's a bit like when you get a lass on a dating website described as "Cuddly"..........she's fat in reality and a poor reflection of what you think she might look like.
		
Click to expand...

spat my brew with the last bit, so true (from experience)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2014)

Watching the Opening Ceremony and it's OK - but I really, really hope that the England team ISN'T boo'd.  My Mrs will go mental if they are - she thinks it's totally pathetic the way many Scots boo anything English - and nothing I say about it being 'pantomime villain' stuff makes any difference.  So please Glasgow - my dear green place - be grown up and just applaude the England team like any other,


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2014)

I have to say I have virtually zero interest in the Commonwealth Games


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2014)

Imurg said:



			I have to say I have virtually zero interest in the Commonwealth Games
		
Click to expand...

That's OK as it's never going to be for everyone - and fortunately there are loads of other TV channels showing loads of other stuff on TV, and there is radio (and digital radio too).  And the EPL pre-season is grabbing half the sports news already.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watching the Opening Ceremony and it's OK - but I really, really hope that the England team ISN'T boo'd.  My Mrs will go mental if they are - she thinks it's totally pathetic the way many Scots boo anything English - and nothing I say about it being 'pantomime villain' stuff makes any difference.  So please Glasgow - my dear green place - be grown up and just applaude the England team like any other,
		
Click to expand...

Big cheer for the English


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Big cheer for the English 

Click to expand...

Brilliant - now my Mrs is peed off that she's not more peed off.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2014)

Love it - the Red Hand of Ulster being proudly waved and paraded around  Parkhead


----------



## chrisd (Jul 23, 2014)

Busy evening so only seen Rod Stewart and thought I'd tuned into Sport Aid as they were begging for donations for charity. Decided to go to bed!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 24, 2014)

Men kissing!   Ah well, keep telling us that's what we need to see.


----------



## super hans (Jul 24, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Love it - the Red Hand of Ulster being proudly waved and paraded around  Parkhead 

Click to expand...


worth the price of the admission alone - lost on most folks on here though SILH


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 24, 2014)

Quite brilliant I thought.
Rhythm of my Heart was superb, and the wee Scotty dugs were stars. I can just imagine the 'blue sky think tank' meeting when that was first brought up.  'Dugs! whit wee dugs are going to be the standard bearers, yer aff yer heid.'

By the people, for the people.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 24, 2014)

Forgive my dumbness but Rod Stewart?

*scratches head*


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Forgive my dumbness but Rod Stewart?

*scratches head*
		
Click to expand...


Countries always drag out the old icons for an opening ceremony - Paul McCartney for example at London 2012


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2014)

Caught bits of it when I got in from pub. Thought the ceremony itself was great but was it just me that found all this UNICEF and fund raising stuff at an opening ceremony a little uncomfy. It's a sporting event, not Sport Aid or Red Nose Day and not really sure it has a place. Fantastic cause and applaud the work they do, but it detracted from the whole feeling for me. What next, the Olympic opening ceremony sponsored by McDonalds. Might just be me though


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Caught bits of it when I got in from pub. Thought the ceremony itself was great but was it just me that found all this UNICEF and fund raising stuff at an opening ceremony a little uncomfy. It's a sporting event, not Sport Aid or Red Nose Day and not really sure it has a place. Fantastic cause and applaud the work they do, but it detracted from the whole feeling for me. What next, the Olympic opening ceremony sponsored by McDonalds. Might just be me though
		
Click to expand...

I felt totally the opposite, a good chance to do good.
Totally blocked the system my Â£5 took about an hour to confirm, they had to issue a warning not to repost.
I hope that will be a lasting legacy from Glasgow.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 24, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I felt totally the opposite, a good chance to do good.
Totally blocked the system my Â£5 took about an hour to confirm, they had to issue a warning not to repost.
I hope that will be a lasting legacy from Glasgow.
		
Click to expand...

For once, i completely agree with you DfT. The Commonwealth Games being the "Friendly Games", it seems the perfect arena to launch a campaign like that! They only asked for donations once, well done Glasgow.

Quite like the opening ceremony. Classic Scottish to me, didn't try and make itself out to be something it wasn't!


----------



## Val (Jul 24, 2014)

Said to the Mrs last night " I hope that baton is easy to open, its been shut for nearly a year so I hope it's not stuck" then the struggle :rofl:

Didn't see it all however

The Queen at Celtic Park
God Save the Queen Sung at Celtic Park
Red hand of Ulster at Celtic Park

2 of the 3 not seen since.................well thats a thread that's long since dead......a bit like........... oh it doesnt matter


----------



## CMAC (Jul 24, 2014)

asking for money once was imo totally acceptable and justified, a chance to ask a BILLION people to donate once and for one cause, children. Children are the most vulnerable people in any society and if 10 seconds sending a text once at the same time as another billion people saves even one childs life it was soooooo worth it.

As for the ceremony I would like to have seen more 'culture' over teacakes but overall it was a good ceremony. The ballet and reworking of 500 miles was excellent, as was Benedetti.

I did notice after the athletes had all paraded in that the cleaners were not far behind............, then I realised it was the Scotland team #AwwwwNawwwwwww


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jul 24, 2014)

thought the ceremony was pretty much ok once they got SuBo off the stage. the john barrowman bit at the beginning just didn't work for me. bit too kids panto for my liking.

at least SuBo added humour in that the word she "missed" was "mist"


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 24, 2014)

I thought the whirling Tunnocks tea cakes was very cultural, different but cultural. 
Dolly the sheep was also very funny. IMO.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Countries always drag out the old icons for an opening ceremony - Paul McCartney for example at London 2012
		
Click to expand...

Rod was so much better I thought than Macca - maybe I just like that first song he sang - very Scottish roots


----------



## CMAC (Jul 24, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



*I thought the whirling Tunnocks tea cakes was very cultural,* different but cultural. 
Dolly the sheep was also very funny. IMO.
		
Click to expand...

in the words of John McEnroe "You cannot be serious"


----------



## CMAC (Jul 24, 2014)

John Barrowman usually has a Crankie in tow- disappointed wee Jannette 'wisnae' there shouting _Fandabidozy_ to her Majesty. One would have loved that.:mmm:


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jul 24, 2014)

Sure it's great for Glasgow and assume with this weather it will lift the area and create a lot of interest. But frankly, in sporting terms I'd rather watch the darts.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 24, 2014)

CMAC said:



			in the words of John McEnroe "You cannot be serious" 

Click to expand...

From the overhead camera it was quite artistic, in an Andy Warhol sort of way.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 24, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Sure it's great for Glasgow and assume with this weather it will lift the area and create a lot of interest. But frankly, in sporting terms I'd rather watch the darts.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you missed the Women's Triathlon then, that was very exciting to watch
Well done England, gold and bronze


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Countries always drag out the old icons for an opening ceremony - Paul McCartney for example at London 2012
		
Click to expand...

I actually meant I'm puzzled because he's a cockney


----------



## CMAC (Jul 24, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			From the overhead camera it was quite artistic, in an Andy Warhol sort of way.
		
Click to expand...

lol, just made me want a (another) biscuit:rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Jul 24, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			I actually meant I'm puzzled because he's a cockney 

Click to expand...

Rod isn't a Cockney


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 24, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Said to the Mrs last night " I hope that baton is easy to open, its been shut for nearly a year so I hope it's not stuck" then the struggle :rofl:

Didn't see it all however

The Queen at Celtic Park
God Save the Queen Sung at Celtic Park
Red hand of Ulster at Celtic Park

2 of the 3 not seen since.................well thats a thread that's long since dead......a bit like........... oh it doesnt matter 

Click to expand...

Yes - it was a sight for sore eyes - now we have to find an equivalent fopr the shibboleths associated with the other place west side of George Square. 

Good show I thought.  Simple and nothing too dragged out.  Enjoyed the couple from Scottish Ballet dance alone on the vast stage that was the whole ground to that nice arrangement of *I'm Gonna Be (500 miles)*


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 24, 2014)

Great day for Scotland.....10 medals, 4 gold.

England lead with 16.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 25, 2014)

Swimming was good, not a dry eye in the house when that Scottish lass won gold. Only me and the cat in btw and she was coughing up a fur ball


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 25, 2014)

Loved the way Smiley Miley did the 'gainst who' bit in Flower of Scotland.

BTW...The WRI song takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 25, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Loved the way Smiley Miley did the 'gainst who' bit in Flower of Scotland.

BTW...The WRI song takes a bit of getting used to.
		
Click to expand...

WRI?

wish people wouldnt use so many acronyms, it really GOMT's :smirk:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 25, 2014)

CMAC said:



			WRI?

wish people wouldnt use so many acronyms, it really GOMT's :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Women's Rural Institute as opposed to SWRI [for those under 30 years old]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Women's Rural Institute as opposed to SWRI [for those under 30 years old]
		
Click to expand...

Methinks you allude towards Jam and Jerusalem 

(far too subtle for some)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 25, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Methinks you allude towards Jam and Jerusalem 

(far too subtle for some)
		
Click to expand...


22 times it has been played now, well done England, good start


----------



## SS2 (Jul 25, 2014)

We've really enjoyed it. Opening ceremony was bit sh*t and a bit great, much like Glasgow. Swimming has been great, as had the Judo and the Hockey. 

Great to see England playing Jerusalem at medal ceremonies, one of the best tunes ever written.

Just glad that neither Salmond nor Cameron has saught to bring Referendum politics into it.

May Glasgow flourish


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2014)

SS2 said:



			We've really enjoyed it. Opening ceremony was bit sh*t and a bit great, much like Glasgow. Swimming has been great, as had the Judo and the Hockey. 

Great to see England playing Jerusalem at medal ceremonies, one of the best tunes ever written.

Just glad that neither Salmond nor Cameron has sought to bring Referendum politics into it. sorted :thup:

May Glasgow flourish
		
Click to expand...

  :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 26, 2014)

Rugby was great.........40,000 spectators chanting U..Gan..Da when they played the Aussies.
Support for the underdogs reached heroic levels.

Fantastic atmosphere and probably the first time I have spent 5 hours at any sporting event and never heard a swear word.

England and the All Blacks [dirty sods] look favourites.


----------



## Agent Pies (Jul 26, 2014)

I find the Commonwealth games so boring.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2014)

Agent Pies said:



			I find the Commonwealth games so boring.
		
Click to expand...


I'm guessing the easiest thing to do then is not to watch it - I'm enjoying watching sport played in the spirit that it is meant


----------



## CMAC (Jul 26, 2014)

Agent Pies said:



			I find the Commonwealth games so boring.
		
Click to expand...

taken up fishing now:smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Jul 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm guessing the easiest thing to do then is not to watch it - I'm enjoying watching sport played in the spirit that it is meant
		
Click to expand...

It's such a strange eclectic mix but I'm enjoying it too


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2014)

The atmosphere at the rugby 7s looked great. Reminded me of the 1991 world cup when 16000 fans at welford road got behibd italy against new zealand.

Never even heard of a triathlon relay before and found that really good viewing, especially with Brownlee having time to high 5 the crowds on the way to the finish line


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Agent Pies said:



			I find the Commonwealth games so boring.
		
Click to expand...

It's a pity they don't have a pie eating contest that might suit you.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 26, 2014)

The squash has been brilliant. Delighted to see this amazing game on TV.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 27, 2014)

I want one of these.

I already have the poncho.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/tunnocks-chiefs-bombarded-requests-giant-3916147


----------



## CMAC (Jul 27, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I want one of these.

I already have the poncho.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/tunnocks-chiefs-bombarded-requests-giant-3916147

Click to expand...

they want them as they fit perfectly on their round teacake filled bodies


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 27, 2014)

Snelly said:



			The squash has been brilliant. Delighted to see this amazing game on TV.
		
Click to expand...

Good game with the two English Girls tonight.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 27, 2014)

the swimming has been really enjoyable and that young Scots girl aged 13, great stuff.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 27, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			and that young Scots girl aged 13, great stuff.
		
Click to expand...


She lit the place up...

Epitomised what sport should be all about...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 28, 2014)

Setting for the lawn bowls looks superb...

Question for the 'locals'... The posh new riverside museum... Is this on the same site as an 'old fashioned' maritime museum that I am sure I visited a decade or so ago?  Or is that still there or never there or am I totally confused as usual


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 28, 2014)

Another gold for that well honed athlete Tattie Marshall and Troon's Paul Foster


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 28, 2014)

https://auction.glasgow2014.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=276938

Can't afford one now


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm quite enjoying it, which is a pleasant surprise.  Yes it's a bit of poor mans Olympics, but seeing as the Olympics is the greatest show on earth then that's not a problem.

Some of the events do have world class fields. The main nations missing are the the US and Chinese, but I don't trust the Chinese athletes and am not convinced that the times they set are clean, so that's no great loss.  Plus it's a great confidence booster for the home nations to take to the Olympics and their respective World Championships. 

Also great to see Scotland doing well in Judo and the swimming and Glasgow looks like it's done a great job hosting them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 30, 2014)

According to Mr Bolt the Glasgow Commonwealth Games it is not as good as the London Olympics.

That must have surprised manyoo:

No money involved but at least he turned up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			According to Mr Bolt the Glasgow Commonwealth Games it is not as good as the London Olympics.

That must have surprised manyoo:

No money involved but at least he turned up.
		
Click to expand...

Im guessing you are reading the papers as opposed to what he has said - check out his Twitter account - he is having a great time actually going around watching the other events - been very complimentary of Glasgow and Scotland


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			According to Mr Bolt the Glasgow Commonwealth Games it is not as good as the London Olympics.

That must have surprised manyoo:

No money involved but at least he turned up.
		
Click to expand...

A nothing story dredged up by the press. He's tweeted he's enjoying the local hospitality and the whole vibe around the place


----------



## Slab (Jul 31, 2014)

I've managed only limited viewing on TV but one thing I did have the misfortune to catch was the finals of the 25m rapid fire pistol shooting thingy... utter garbage as a televised 'sport' 

Ok I'm sure its a sport, technically, but the 6 or 7 50something chubby men really didn't need to be wearing tracksuits for this. The TV pictures were of their arm/hand and nothing else, no picture of the target etc then a score would come up and one by one they were eliminated (not literally although that might have added to the spectacle)

The crowd numbered in the teens and looked like it was composed of close relations of the competitors given they all seemed to be on speaking terms with each other and the competitors 

So once this chap from Oz was declared the winner they went outside to the car park for the medal ceremony! I kid you not it wasn't even tarmac'd, just a rough grey gravel area where they had set up a podium and the crowd had swollen with the arrival of a family with a buggy and a lone piper who couldn't play

All in all it was 7 minutes of my life I wont get back!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 31, 2014)

Good battles between England and Oz to see who tops the medal table.

Scotland and New Zealand fighting for 4th spot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like England v Australia in the mens hockey semi. Aussies have won all the commonwealth golds but there again so had the all blacks in the 7's so hoping that might be an omen


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

Great from the English ladies to get into the hockey final !! Looking forward to seeing some of those medals at training when they finish the games


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2014)

Jerusalem seems to sit quite well with the English medal winners.
Nice to see some singing along.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2014)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...DO9Oe7AbW8YGADg&ved=0CEMQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=657

I have been told the gold cone is back to celebrate our gold medals


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2014)

Jayne Nisbet is very popular on twitter,what an athlete


----------



## chrisd (Aug 1, 2014)

To be fair I've thoroughly enjoyed the games. They've been well run and it looks like all the athletes and competitors are enjoying it and it's well run with great support


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

Agreed - been an enjoyable games , sat watching the bowls this afternoon ! It was great to watch


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2014)

Much better than I hoped although if I'm being totally honest, a lot of these medalists wouldn't feature if the worlds best were there. Still you can only train or practice for your event and then do your best on the day. I thought it has been run brilliantly and the Scottish crowd have been immense


----------



## CMAC (Aug 1, 2014)

chrisd said:



			To be fair I've* thoroughly enjoyed the games*. *They've been well run and it looks like all the athletes and competitors are enjoying it* and it's well run *with great support*

Click to expand...

fully agree, some have said "it's not the Olympics" (you know who you are) and they are so right, but its not trying to be, its the 71 commonwealth countries competing in so many 'sports'. It's just been fantastic.

Real shame about the torrential rain due tomorrow and Sunday for the closing ceremony.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2014)

CMAC said:



			fully agree, some have said "it's not the Olympics" (you know who you are) and they are so right, but its not trying to be, its the 71 commonwealth countries competing in so many 'sports'. It's just been fantastic.

Real shame about the torrential rain due tomorrow and Sunday for the closing ceremony.
		
Click to expand...

As long as Kylie still gets out there and sings and jiggles who cares


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2014)

haha Bolt owns the BBC comms box lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2014)

fundy said:



			haha Bolt owns the BBC comms box lol 

Click to expand...

That was funny. I'm glad though it hasn't been all about him and others have had their moment in the spotlight although come the final I think they'll be hard to beat if they get the baton round


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

fundy said:



			haha Bolt owns the BBC comms box lol 

Click to expand...


Think he is brilliant 

So down to earth 

Was great to the military guys in London


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2014)

Saw a great documentary on him, pretty sure before 2012 Olympics and he came across as a decent guy with a lot to deal with and put up with too. Showed some of the training back in Jamaica and in bot the best of surroundings too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

Michelle Jennekke doing her normal warm up wiggle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2014)

Just seen Roache of Jamaica got the baton round the first leg with a pulled muscle. Super effort


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2014)

Also loved the interview with Sharp the Scots lady who got silver in the 800m. She's had some season and a bit and all that poured out and more so in the medal ceremony


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 3, 2014)

Judging by the lack of spectators, for the ladies cycling, early mornings aren't the done thing in Glasgow...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 3, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			Judging by the lack of spectators, for the ladies cycling, early mornings aren't the done thing in Glasgow...
		
Click to expand...

Not on a Sunday........ They'll all be in church. Temperate, god-fearing people the weegies....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not on a Sunday........ They'll all be in church. Temperate, god-fearing people the weegies.... 

Click to expand...

Many folk down south will think you are joking with that comment Dodger.

Those not in Church will be concentrating on tattie scones and Lorne sausages.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 3, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Many folk down south will think you are joking with that comment Dodger.

Those not in Church will be concentrating on tattie scones and Lorne sausages.
		
Click to expand...

I was!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 3, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			Judging by the lack of spectators, for the ladies cycling, early mornings aren't the done thing in Glasgow...
		
Click to expand...

There just coming out the dancin'

Another hour and they'll be some 'cute' jaikies giving it "pure dead brilliant 'n' that man, they burds oan thae bikes are stoaters!"


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2014)

Scots fans cheering on English teams.........whatever next?

Meethinks the Commonwealth Games factor has backfired on the SNP.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 3, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scots fans cheering on English teams.........whatever next?

Meethinks the Commonwealth Games factor has backfired on the SNP.
		
Click to expand...

Alternatively If Scotland says yes they won't get kicked out of the Commonwealth and as these games were about the Commonwealth Scotland has been able to see it's place in that body as a separate nation.  And Scots were always going to cheer England - though thank the Lord football isn't in the CGames.  Most Scots who boo or jeer England teams do so on the basis of England being the pantomime villain - it isn't that real for most of us.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 4, 2014)

Great to have seen the camaraderie amongst the home nations particularly at the gymnastics...

Really ought to call time on the shooting events... Is there any real interest outside of the competitors and their families?

Thought the inclusion of squash was an excellent decision and particularly enjoyed watching the doubles which I had not seen before...

Oh, and England finally won a penalty shootout...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes it was good to see England beat the Ossies in the medal table.
Scotland's swimmers were fantastic and a great medal haul.

Seeing Duggie MacLean upstage Kylie with a soft sound and a wee guitar was also a highlight for me, class act Duggie.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 4, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yes it was good to see England beat the Ossies in the medal table.
Scotland's swimmers were fantastic and a great medal haul.

*Seeing Duggie MacLean upstage Kylie with a soft sound and a wee guitar was also a highlight for me, class act Duggie.*

Click to expand...

Wrong, Kylie's boots she had on at the start were the highlight of the show

TBH I thought it was a bit crap (apart from Kylie's boots).  I'm sure they could have got some more contemporary Scottish groups in addition to whoever that synth trio were.  I mean Deacon Blue all well and good, but that song was a very long time ago and I'm not sure anyone under the age of 35 will know it.  Where were The Proclaimers when you needed them, I seriously thought they would have brought the house down.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 4, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			Great to have seen the camaraderie amongst the home nations particularly at the gymnastics...

Really ought to call time on the shooting events... Is there any real interest outside of the competitors and their families?

Thought the inclusion of squash was an excellent decision and particularly enjoyed watching the doubles which I had not seen before...

Oh, and England finally won a penalty shootout...
		
Click to expand...

As they say it's all a question of choice.

You didn't care for the shooting but at my local where many of the regulars are game shooters they enjoyed the shooting events and wished there had been more coverage.

Whilst at the golf club yesterday the consensus amongst 12-15 blokes (ages 32 to 65) was that, as a spectator sport, squash was like televised paint-drying.

Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 4, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yes it was good to see England beat the Ossies in the medal table.
Scotland's swimmers were fantastic and a great medal haul.

Seeing Duggie MacLean upstage Kylie with a soft sound and a wee guitar was also a highlight for me, class act Duggie.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100% - Kylie is a confection - Doogie MacLean the real deal.  Also loved Karen Matheson singing Aye Fond Kiss and then over the credits singing the full version of Auld Lang Syne.  And loved the Pipes and Drums - I note from the TA Forum that many want the Pipes & Drums reinstated at Hampden for Scotland matches.

Also reads this morning that Scotland/Glasgow might bid for a future Athletics World Championships.  Hampden looked and worked brilliant as an athletics stadium.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 4, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Where were The Proclaimers when you needed them, I seriously thought they would have brought the house down.
		
Click to expand...

Athletics - no more! Diving - no more! Medals - no more! Bolt - no more! Commonwealth (Games) - no more!


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Aug 4, 2014)

Glasgow, that wiz barrie


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 4, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Wrong, Kylie's boots she had on at the start were the highlight of the show

TBH I thought it was a bit crap (apart from Kylie's boots).  I'm sure they could have got some more contemporary Scottish groups in addition to whoever that synth trio were.  I mean Deacon Blue all well and good, but that song was a very long time ago and I'm not sure anyone under the age of 35 will know it.  Where were The Proclaimers when you needed them, I seriously thought they would have brought the house down.
		
Click to expand...

Proclaimers - frae Embra!  And probably they are perceived as being too political as they are staunch Nationalists. 

NOTHING that had a hint of referendum campaining was allowed near any event - including yer wee YES lapel badge - had to be removed.  How those little hand held flags with Union Jack one side Saltire the other were allowed I'll never know - the Union Jack had no relevance to the games.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 4, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Glasgow, that wiz barrie
		
Click to expand...

Barrie?  Not a Glasgow/west coast word - you must by an Edinburgan or from the Borders


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 4, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			the Union Jack had no relevance to the games.
		
Click to expand...

Other than being the flag of the nation at the heart of the commonwealth and part of the flag of a large number of the member nations, you mean?

Is that true about "Yes" badges having to be removed? We were waving both a saltire and an olympic "team GB" union flag at the athletics.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 4, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Other than being the flag of the nation at the heart of the commonwealth and part of the flag of a large number of the member nations, you mean?

Is that true about "Yes" badges having to be removed? We were waving both a saltire and an olympic "team GB" union flag at the athletics.
		
Click to expand...

I have read comments about folk having to remove their YES badge - I cannot say whether reports were true.  And a flag with the Union Jack on one side and a Saltire on the other does make a statement (for some) on the referendum.  Never seen such a flag before and would be rather disingenuous to suggest (not that you are) that the Union Flag side was to do with the Commonwealth and not the UK.  Especially as you were not allowed to fly any flag that was not of a nation competing.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 4, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have read comments about folk having to remove their YES badge - I cannot say whether reports were true.  And a flag with the Union Jack on one side and a Saltire on the other does make a statement (for some) on the referendum.  Never seen such a flag before and would be rather disingenuous to suggest (not that you are) that the Union Flag side was to do with the Commonwealth and not the UK.  Especially as you were not allowed to fly any flag that was not of a nation competing.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about the badges or, indeed, flags of non-competing nations. However, we have been pleased and somewhat surprised that politicians on both sides have mostly backed off from trying to use the games to score yes/no points. In fact, we've had a slight (and welcome) respite from the referendum!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Athletics - no more! Diving - no more! Medals - no more! Bolt - no more! Commonwealth (Games) - no more!
		
Click to expand...

Wow that would have been brilliant, I am amazed that the folk who gave us the Scotty dogs and Glastonbury missed that one.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2014)

I think the games have been great and today feels much like the blues after London 2012 - what am I going to watch on TV tonight?!

Well done Glasgow and Scotland - showed once again these shores are awesome at putting on a huge sporting event.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 4, 2014)

Loved it all, Well done Glasgow.

Professionally organised, no hint of political jousting, emotional highs and lows, good and bad weather but always a smile.

Highlights here http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04d8sby/commonwealth-games-glasgow-2014-review

Closing ceremony was a bit naff though, disappointed they dragged out Lulu, Deacon Blue and another old guy to sing -anyone under 35 would have been scratching their heads alongside the rest of the commonwealth.


During the Athletics they played 500 miles about 10 times a day which got the crowd and athletes buzzing (incl Bolt) they really should have brought on the Proclaimers just to sing that song, it would have had everyone singing.


Overall, very proud of my City and how they performed.

GoldCoast in 4 years looks the place to visit, 300 days of sunshine a year oh mama!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 4, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Loved it all, Well done Glasgow.

Professionally organised, no hint of political jousting, emotional highs and lows, good and bad weather but always a smile.

Highlights here http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04d8sby/commonwealth-games-glasgow-2014-review

Closing ceremony was a bit naff though, disappointed they dragged out Lulu, Deacon Blue and another old guy to sing -anyone under 35 would have been scratching their heads alongside the rest of the commonwealth.


During the Athletics they played 500 miles about 10 times a day which got the crowd and athletes buzzing (incl Bolt) they really should have brought on the Proclaimers just to sing that song, it would have had everyone singing.


Overall, very proud of my City and how they performed.

GoldCoast in 4 years looks the place to visit, 300 days of sunshine a year oh mama!
		
Click to expand...

^^^this - other than I like Dougie MacLean - who wouldn't have been recognised by anyone over 35 if they don't listen to Scots folk music.  That said he was at the Tiree Music Festival (major music festival - maybe in 10yrs time  ) and most at that event would have been under 35.

http://tireemusicfestival.co.uk/categories/artists/

But brilliant show Glasgow - you did this exile proud - and I loved my week in Glasgow last week it was great fun.  Even London Road and Gallowgate area looked rather attractive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			Great to have seen the camaraderie amongst the home nations particularly at the gymnastics...

Really ought to call time on the shooting events... Is there any real interest outside of the competitors and their families?

Thought the inclusion of squash was an excellent decision and particularly enjoyed watching the doubles which I had not seen before...

Oh, and England finally won a penalty shootout...
		
Click to expand...

All the shooting events ?

The commonwealth and Olympics games are the only times these types of sports get shown on telly - it's the pinnacle for the competitors and gives them something to work towards - it may not be the most thrilling sport to watch for everyone but takes a hell of a lot skill and dedication - the trap shooting is a good watch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Proclaimers - frae Embra!  And probably they are perceived as being too political as they are staunch Nationalists. 

NOTHING that had a hint of referendum campaining was allowed near any event - including yer wee YES lapel badge - had to be removed.  How those little hand held flags with Union Jack one side Saltire the other were allowed I'll never know - the Union Jack had no relevance to the games.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad nothing in regards to the referendum was allowed near the games - it's a wonderful friendly sporting occasion that should have nothing to do with any politics. Thankfully it hasn't been allowed to be on this thread also - that is until you mentioned 

As for the Union Jack/Saltire flag - they were everywhere in London 2012 - the Union Jack is a major part of the commonwealth - only certain people would try and point them out as being part of a referendum campaign.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2014)

Some fantastic displays and a real sense of warmth and friendship emanating from the city. It's going to seem strange without it being on and the Gold Coast have an awful lot to live up to to match let alone beat such an outstanding event from start to feeling. 

Kylie was trim too!


----------



## Slab (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone know if the United States are/have ever been, invited to compete as they carry eligibility


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

Slab said:



			Anyone know if the United States are/have ever been, invited to compete as they carry eligibility
		
Click to expand...

Are they a member of the commonwealth of nations which makes them eligible ?


----------



## Val (Aug 5, 2014)

Slab said:



			Anyone know if the United States are/have ever been, invited to compete as they carry eligibility
		
Click to expand...

As do many others like China, Ireland, Argentina. Can't see that happening though, it would make the games like a second olympics almost.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonwealth_of_Nations_membership_criteria#Eligible_states


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

Valentino said:



			As do many others like China, Ireland, Argentina. Can't see that happening though, it would make the games like a second olympics almost.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonwealth_of_Nations_membership_criteria#Eligible_states

Click to expand...

Is that being elgible to join the common wealth as oppsoed to competing ?


----------



## Val (Aug 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that being elgible to join the common wealth as oppsoed to competing ?
		
Click to expand...

Have you read the page? If so you then know as much as I do.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm glad nothing in regards to the referendum was allowed near the games - it's a wonderful friendly sporting occasion that should have nothing to do with any politics. Thankfully it hasn't been allowed to be on this thread also - that is until you mentioned 

As for the Union Jack/Saltire flag - they were everywhere in London 2012 - the Union Jack is a major part of the commonwealth - only certain people would try and point them out as being part of a referendum campaign.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - but if you can't wear a lapel badge that says YES then I think it is reasonable to interpret a Saltire/Union Flag as political.  As far as I am aware you NEVER see this joint 'flag' in Scotland - until now - certainly I have never seen one in Scotland before - as was also view of many other home Scots.  What a coincidence.  And BT supporters distributing them?  Another coincidence of course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed - but if you can't wear a lapel badge that says YES then I think it is reasonable to interpret a Saltire/Union Flag as political.  As far as I am aware you NEVER see this joint 'flag' in Scotland - until now - certainly I have never seen one in Scotland before - as was also view of many other home Scots.  What a coincidence.  And BT supporters distributing them?  Another coincidence of course.
		
Click to expand...

Only the people that want to turn a friendly sports event( which was very successful )in to something politcal will try and interpret flags as political statements.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2014)

Just spoken to my neighbour who was at the closing ceremony.

Her review was........

Lulu was embarrassing
Kylie was boring and went on far too long, same as the Ossie singer.
The atmosphere and the crowd were great.
Pipers were brilliant.
Dougie MacLean was the star of the show.

PS Just in case we get a biased comment, my neighbour is English.


----------

